# DIY LED Help



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I found 10 3w blue leds that I purchased a long time ago from ebay. I cannot find any specifications for these no name bulbs. I was wondering (shot in the dark) what driver I should go for if I want to have these as moonlights for my tank?

I am a complete novice when it comes to this type of thing so please excuse my ignorance. My apologies for the sparse information and I completely understand if the limited information means I cannot be helped


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

It's hard to say without proper specs on the LEDs since you have to account for current for the diodes to light and the voltage range. 

RapidLED sells a moonlight driver that outputs 0-13VDC at 350mA constant current which is enough juice to light up roughly 4 Cree LEDs. Since you're doing moonlights I doubt you'll want to run all 10 anyway.

I've picked up some LEDs from eBay before and had some difficulties because a lot of them range in different voltage requirements compared to Cree. Since Cree produces some of the most efficient LEDs on the market I went with those for my DT and used the Chinese ones on my quarantine tank which isn't doing to bad. The metal on it kinda changed color on me but it's going strong after about 2 weeks of runtime.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you for the response to be honest thats what I was thinking I would hear  I think I will just pick up some cree led's and do it properly.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

If you bought them from eBay just check your email for records of the purchase. Maybe you'll be able to find some information on the LEDs that'll help you if you wanna use them since you have them. Shame to just leave them there to waste.

Just wanted to mention from my experience that eBay listings from China can be mass listings so they may not always update the voltage / current requirements for each individual LED. That was my headache because I burnt 2 square LED sets after following what the listing required of the LED. It read the 10w LED required 1000mA so I ran it in series and tried it out but the LED burnt instead of worked. Then after asking what the actual specs were, the seller mentions the listing had an error. Too late to say sorry. I should have known because it didn't make sense. I ran it in series at 700mA using a Meanwell driver and it has been working since.


----------

